# Good offer??!



## Tridar (Apr 15, 2014)

Hi everyone! I have just been offered a senior charge nurse position in a government hospital in the UAE and was disappointed with the offer I received. I will be travelling from Ireland with my husband and 1 baby and I'm finding it really hard to find packages to compare it to so wondering if anyone can help?! The salary offered was 29,000 AED per month - 15,000 for salary and the rest includes all allowances (housing, education, yearly flights home etc.) no mention of relocation or furniture allowance. Thanks so much


----------

